# Lazy No More - cutting journal



## LazyByNature (Jan 12, 2004)

Ok  I've been around for a little while, mostly just reading everyones posts and trying to pick up some knowledge.   I'm thinking that my results will improve if I can write down everything that I want to do.

My number 1 goal is to get into good enough shape to pass the FBI physical fitness test in order to get into the academy if they ever call.   I've passed the first round of testing and am just waiting for the phone call for the second round of testing.   The physical standards aren't that difficult but one component is a 1.5 mile run and I'm not much of a runner.  Push-ups, sit-ups, and a 300 meter spring are the other events and I can do those no problem.  You also need to be under 19% bodyfat.

My current stats are:
Ht:  5'10"
Wt:   172 lbs
BF%:  18% (14.5% before thanksgiving)
Chest:  42"
Neck:  14.25"
Bi:  15.25"
thigh: 23"
calf:  15.5"
waist: 34" (although I wear 32" pants loosely)
hips:  36.5"

Diet:
Meal 1(5:30am):  2 eggs, 2 slices whole wheat bread, 1 slice of cheese (390kcal, 40c, 24p, 16f)

Meal 2(9:30am):  post workout shake, 2 scoops (220kcal, 4c, 44p, 4f)

Meal 3(11am):  1 cup oatmeal, 1 cup applesauce (550kcal, 107c, 15p, 9f)

Meal 4(2pm):  chicken breast, peas (260kcal, 14c, 47p, 1f)

Meal 5(6pm):  2 serving cream of wheat, 3 cups skim milk (600kcal, 86c, 30p, 15f)

Total:  2020kcal, 251c, 160p, 45f
I want to stay at around 2100 kcal.  I also take 5 grams of creatine and 3*(10 grams of glutamine) per day.

Workout:
M-W-F:  Run 2 miles (goal distance)
T-TH:  Push-ups (total of 100- 150)
          bench press (5 sets)
          pull-ups (5 sets)
          pull-downs (5 sets)
          french-curls (3 sets)
          hammer curls (3 sets)
          lying tricep extensions (3 sets)
          dumbell curls (3 sets)
          tricept push-downs (3 sets)
          sit-ups (total of 100 or so)

Monday (1/12/04):
Ran about 1 and 1/3 miles on indoor track.   My shins still hurt a bit when running.  I just have to give my legs some time to get use to the impact of running.

Eat posted meals 1, 2, and 3 so far today.  No coffee, no soda, and no sugar since Saturday.


----------



## LazyByNature (Jan 15, 2004)

I have to keep this journal updated.  It seems to bring me good luck.  I started it Monday morning and that afternoon I can a call and am scheduled to test the FBI's phase 2 testing in early Feb.

Of course that means my training has to pick up a notch.  I figure that I have between 2 and 3 months to get everything worked out.

I was hungry all day on Monday and ended up adding meal # 6 plus a snack just to get by.   I'm afraid that if I let myself get too hungry I'll binge and screw up my whole diet.   So I've upped my total calories to 2410.

I also went to a speciality running store yesterday to make sure that I had the right shoes because of the shin pain that I'm experiencing.   Turns out that the shoes I bought when I started running were "trail" shoes.  Good shoes but made more for off-road running and hiking.  So I bought a pair of adidas.  The guys at the shop said that running on a small (indoor) track can cause leg problems because you are always turning.  They suggested that I run outside on the regular track or better yet not run on a track.   So I also got an under anderArmor cold weather shit, a hat, and some running sweats.  Hopefully I can handle the cold.

Tuesday - left my training notebook in my office so didn't record the workout.   Did about 90 pushups, 5 sets of 15 on the cybex press machine, 5 sets of pull-ups, 5 sets of pull-downs, 3 sets of db hammer curls, 3 sets of french curls, 3 sets of lying tricep extensions, 3 sets of inclined db curls, and about 70 sit-ups.

Wednesday - ran 1 mile and did 15 minutes on the eliptical stepper.

Thursday 
push-ups -  6 sets 106 reps 
machine press - 6 plates X 20, 18, 5 plates X 25 reps
pull-ups - 3 sets --> o wt X 6 reps, -28lbs X 7 reps, -40lbs X 10 reps
pull-downs - 10 plates X  10, 7 reps
french curls - 55lbs X 12, 8 reps
DB hammer curls - 30lbs X 8, 8, 25lbs X 10 reps
tricep extensions - 25lbs X 10, 20lbs X 20 reps
DB inclined curls - 20lbs X 10, 7 reps
sit-ups  -  30, 15 reps

Still maintaining my diet and haven't eaten/drank any junk.


----------



## ncgirl21 (Jan 15, 2004)

Hey and Good Luck!! I've thought about going back to school for my bachelors in something when I get done with my Paralegal so I could apply to Quanico (can't spell).  I think the FBI would be interesting to work for, but right now money is tight and my bills have to be paid!!  

Everything looks fine diet and exercise wise, but I'm not expert  .  I use my treadmill at home and it cause my shins to hurt a lot worse than they do if I just workout outside.  Let me know if your able to get rid of it.  I always just though I had shin splints  .


----------



## LazyByNature (Jan 16, 2004)

Thanks NC.

I think that an FBI position would be very interesting and exciting.  A good friend is a postal inspector and he tells me after the arrests and investigations that hes doing.    

The FBI really wants people in specific areas right now, law, accounting, computer science (esp. networking), engineering, science, and military.  I fall into 2 categories Computers and science (physics & math).  The hard part will be the pay cut I'll have to take.   I should get back to where I am now in 3-4 years and after you've been there a while the pay is pretty good.  Plus you get a govt. car and job security is high.


----------



## atherjen (Jan 16, 2004)

Best of luck with your goals!  you have all our support! getting into the FBI would be interesting to say the least!


----------



## LazyByNature (Jan 16, 2004)

Friday (1/16/04):

Did not run this morning.  Feeling a bit worn down, my right shin/leg is hurting a bit, and I've had some weird light headedness since I've restricted my diet on Sunday.   So I went to bed early and got up late, almost 8 hours of sleep.

I had a cup of coffee this morning, with sugar, to see if it would clear up my head.   Nothing yet, we'll see.  

If its nice on Sunday, I'll run on the local high school  track.   I want to check my 1.5 mile time on a track similar to the one where I'll be timed.  I still have at least 2 months to get ready.


----------



## atherjen (Jan 16, 2004)

its smart that you listened to your body! It knows best! 
hopefully you get feeling better soon


----------



## LazyByNature (Jan 20, 2004)

Sunday (1-18-04)
Wanted to see where I was with regard to sit-ups today.  I mixed sets of sit-ups and push-ups with about 1 minute rest between each set. I did 3 timed sets of full sit-ups  56/60 seconds, 50/60 seconds, and 47/60 seconds and 3 sets of push-ups 35,35,26.   I think that my sit-ups are pretty good but I've still got a long way to go with the push-ups.  Still have 2 + months to get ready.

Continue to ice my right shin twice a day.  Haven't run since Wednesday and will have taken 1 week off before running again.  Pain is also gone.

Tuesday (1/20/04)
Holidays really screw up my workout schedule.  Holding steady at 172 lbs.  Haven't done a badyfat percentage lately and I don't care to at this point.  I'm already under 19% and just want to pass this test first time.

Sit-ups:  50, 25, 35, 25, 30  --> 165
Push-ups:  35, 22, 20, 15 --> 92 (poor I know)
pull-ups(amt. of weight reduced): 0lbs X 7, 16lbs X 7, 28lbs X 8, 40lbs X 10
machine press(# of plates): 7X15, 6X20, 6X20, 5X19
pull-downs (# of plates): 10X8, 9X7
DB tricep extensions: 25lbsX15, 25lbsX15, 25lbsX11
DB hammer curls: 35lbsX6, 25lbsX10, 25lbsX9
DB seated incl.  curls: 20lbsX10, 20lbsX8
machine back ext.  110lbsX50

Woke up this morning and it was 23 degrees (F).  Brrrrrr.   Damn global warming!!!!!!

I run outside tomorrow.  I hope warms ups.


----------



## LazyByNature (Jan 21, 2004)

Ran inside this morning because it was 30 degrees (F) and they closed access to the outdoor track for construction purposes.  Don't know when it will re-open, they are putting a roof over the tennis courts that are currently on the roof of the rec center and doing all sorts of structural upgrades.

Ran about 1.5 miles with a little soreness/tightness in my right front shin.  I plan on runing every M-W-F and adding 1/2 of a mile every week until I get to 3 miles 3 times a week.  After 2-3 weeks of that, I'm going to add 1 day of 400 meter sprints.

The diet part is going OK.  I cheated a liitle on Monday and split a little ice cream with my kids at cold stone creamery.   Otherwise, all table sugar and caffine has been cut out and I'm sticking to my meal plan.
Diet:
Meal 1(5:30am): 2 eggs, 2 slices whole wheat bread, 1 slice of cheese (390kcal, 40c, 24p, 16f)

Meal 2(9:30am): post workout shake, 2 scoops (220kcal, 4c, 44p, 4f)

Meal 3(11am): 1 cup oatmeal, 1 cup applesauce (550kcal, 107c, 15p, 9f)

Meal 4(2pm): chicken breast, peas (260kcal, 14c, 47p, 1f)

Meal 5(5pm): 2 serving cream of wheat, 3 cups skim milk (600kcal, 86c, 30p, 15f)

Meal 6 (8PM): 2 eggs, 2 slices whole wheat bread, 1 slice of cheese (390kcal, 40c, 24p, 16f)

Totals of 2410 calories, 291 g of carbs, 184 g of protein, and 61 g of fat.  I stopped taking creatine and glutamine just incase the FBI frowns on OTC supplements.   I'll ask next week.


----------



## LazyByNature (Jan 26, 2004)

Thursday (1/22/04)
Diet is going good.  No cheats yet this week.
Sit-ups: 60, 30, 20, 40, 25 --> 175
Push-ups: 35, 20, 15, 15, 20 --> 105 (better)
pull-ups: -0X7, -16lbsX8, -28lbsX8
Machine Press: 6platesX15, 5X20, 5X15
Pull-downs: 10platesX10, 9X7
french curls: 55lbsX15, 55X10, 55X10
DB tricep extensions: 25lbsX14
DB hammer curls: 30lbsX10, 25X15
DB standing curls: 30lbsX10, 25X10

Friday (1-23-04)
Ran 1.5 miles, felt OK will move to 2 miles next week.
Cheated with soda friday night.
Cheated with coffee/sugar Sunday.

Monday (1-26-04)
Ran 2 miles this morning at the same per lap pace that I ran the 1.5 mile last week.

Had my FBI orientation for the phase II testing this morning.  I go next week.  I have been training to take the PT test in 8-10 weeks from now, but have found out that its could be more like 4-6 weeks.   So, basically I have to accelerate the training.

I'm going to continue to add 1/2 a mile in distance each run, each week, but I will begin doing sprints on Friday.  I was going to wait another 4 weeks but I really have to start working on my time.   The sprints should really help my 1.5 mile time and there is also a 300 meter sprint in the PT test.   Hopefully my legs and joints are ready for the added stress.


----------



## atherjen (Jan 26, 2004)

Wow hun you have some mighty intense training going on! kudos to you for all the hard work! you have my best wishes for it to all pay off in the end!


----------



## LazyByNature (Jan 27, 2004)

Tuesday (1/27/2004)
I felt a little tired last night and went to bed early, but I was still weak for this mornings work out.   I think that I need to pare down my weight days since I MUST keep adding mileage to my runs.   I also think that working the same body part twice a week might be alittle much.  So, I'm going to work chest and back on Tuesdays and arms on Thursdays with situps on both days.,

Left my notebook at my office this morning so I have to estimate what I excatly did at the gym.
Sit-ups:  60, 50, 35, 25 --> 170
Push-ups: 38, 25, 20,15, 15 --> 123
machine press: 6platesX15, 5X25, 5X20
Pull-ups: -0lbsX7, -16X6, -28X8, -40X7
Pull-downs: 10platesX8
DB Hammer curls: 30lbsX10, 25X10
DB standing curls: 25lbsX10, 25X9
tricep extensions: 25lbsX15, 25X13

Tomorrow I will attempt to run 2 miles outside.  So far I've been running inside but I have to get used to breathing the cold air while I run b/c the PT test is done outside.


----------



## LazyByNature (Jan 28, 2004)

Wednesday (1-28-2004)
25 degrees F, 11 degrees with the wind chill!  I would pick the coldest FREAKIN day to start running outside.   The cold and wind really took my endurance aways this morning.   I could not even run 2 continuous miles, so I ran/walked a total of 2 miles this morning.   My chest is still tight due to the cold.   It's going to be cold on Friday too.


----------



## LazyByNature (Jan 30, 2004)

Friday (1/30/2004)

Took Thursday off.  I felt as though I might be over-training a bit.  Cheated wit 1 cup of coffee with sugar.  I was cold it was hot.

Ran 1.5 miles outside this morning.  The temp wasn't too bad, about 42 degrees.  Still, it seems more difficult to run outside than it is to run indoors.   Did 1.5 miles in 13:37.  Very poor I know.  I need to drop at least 1 minute off of this time within the next month.   My right shin still hurts.


----------



## LazyByNature (Jan 30, 2004)

Also, 
current weight 168 lbs with body fat at 16.5%.  There's less of me to haul around the track.


----------



## LazyByNature (Feb 2, 2004)

Weekend:

I really cheated this weekend.   I didn't eat right on saturday, skipped meal times and got cravings.   So, I made triple chocolate brownies and eat quit a lot of them on saturday and sunday.   

Monday (2-2-2004):
34 degees (24 with wind chill) and rainy this morning.  I ran 1.5 miles in 12:32.  Still poor but much better than Friday's time.   After about 2 laps my shins loosened up and did not bother me for the rest of the run.   I have a little pain now.

Wednesday I will do a long slow run of hopefully 4 miles (at least 3) and Friday I start my sprints.


----------



## LazyByNature (Feb 4, 2004)

Tuesday (2-3-2004):
It was 80 degrees in Ft. Lauderdale on Tuesday.  30 degrees in Atlanta.

Wednesday (2-4-2004)
Ran a slow 2 miles outside this morning, 19:03.   I wanted to run further but I'm lazy and my right shin is still bothering me.  Back up to 170 lbs.


----------



## LazyByNature (Feb 5, 2004)

Thursday (2-5-2004)
push-ups:  30, 30, 20, 15, 10 --> 105
sit-ups:  60, 30, 25, 15 --> 130
machine presses: 5platesX25, 20, 20, 15
pull-ups: -0lbsX7, -16lbsX8, -28lbsX8, -40lbsX9
pull-downs: 10platesX10, 8

Thats all, its a light day.


----------



## LazyByNature (Feb 6, 2004)

Friday (2/6/04)

Cheated a bit yesterday.  It was my daughter's 6th birthday  and we went out for a birthday dinner.  

Did 30 + minutes on the elliptical machine today b/c its raining and I didn't want to get wet.   Plus I need some low-impact days to heal up.

I've pretty much kept to my diet this week, except for the above mentioned dinner and 3-4 cups of coffee.


----------



## LazyByNature (Feb 9, 2004)

The weekend pretty much went to hell diet wise.   Only ate 2 meals on Saturday and one was Burger King.  Plus I had some B-day cake and chips and soda.  

Monday (2-9-04):
Did 40 minutes on the elliptical machine, with an average heartbeat of 135.  I'm giving my legs a rest from running for a week in an attempt to get over these shin splints.   Its a low impact week and supposedly the elliptical machine is as close to running as you can get without actually running.  Hopefully I won't lose much time and my legs will heal.

For the last week or two I've been conuming 1-2 cups of coffee with sugar per day.  I think that I will continue with this until I get a date fro my physical exam.   I should have 2 weeks notice and then I'll go cold turkey on the coffee and sugar.


----------



## LazyByNature (Feb 10, 2004)

Tuesday (2-10-2004):
10 minutes warmup on the elliptical machine.
Sit-ups:  50, 30, 30 --> 110
Push-ups:  35, 25, 20 --> 80 (weak)
Machine Press: 5platesX 25, 20, 20, 20, 25, 20
Pull-ups:  -0lbsX6, -16lbsX10, -16lbsX8, -28lbsX6

Didn't do much today, I'm kind of slacking off.  I don't think that I'll have the motavation until I hear back about my phase 2 test results.  

I'm going to tighten up my diet.  I was re-reading my BFFM book and it re-energized me to cut out the sugar again.   Plus I'm going to cut out cheese and reduce the amount of skim milk that I consume.

If I weren't so lazy this would be easy.


----------



## LazyByNature (Feb 11, 2004)

Wednesday (2-11-2004):

40 minutes on the elliptical machine.  

I found a new website that provided a lot of stretches/exercises for shins.   Did some of the exercises last night and they made my shins burn.   I'm not running again until at least Monday.  If my shin still hurts I may take another week off of running.


----------



## cpageek (Feb 12, 2004)

Hi LazyByNature,

Can you please tell me how long you waited between submitting your FD-140 and when your Phase II was scheduled?

Just curious, b/c I submitted my FD-140 last week and heard it can take a long time.

Thanks,

CPAGEEK


----------



## LazyByNature (Feb 12, 2004)

Thursday (2-12-2004)
I'm playing around with my w/o schedule trying to maximize the results.
Sit-ups: 115 (multiple sets)
Push-ups: 100 (multiple sets)
Machine Press: 5platesX25,25,25,14, 4platesX25,25
French Curls:  45lbsX15, 8
Exercise bike: 3 miles

I'm thinking that I'll put off running until next Monday to let my shins heal some more.   I will add time on the bike so that I can get some cross training.  If these new shin exercises don't start helping I'm screwed and I'm going to have to run pain or no pain.


----------



## LazyByNature (Feb 13, 2004)

Friday (2-13-2004)
I asked a question abouty increase my push-up reps in Training and those who responded believed that you could perform sit-ups and push-up on a daily basis.   I'm a little skeptical bit I'll give it a try for a couple of weeks and see where I end up.  I'm also going to up my cardio to 5 times per week by adding 2 days of bike and 1 day of elliptical to my 2 days of running.

Sit-ups: 100 (multiple sets)
Push-ups: 85 (multiple sets, 40 reps on 1st set)
exercise bike: 8 miles in 24 minutes (trying to increase my leg speed to help with running)

I'm back to drinking coffee with sugar, about 3-4 cups a day.  I just ran out of protein mix and I think that I'll wait for my tax refund before I get anymore.  I hope that it doesn't hurt my potential gains.   I get can't get motivated to maintain a strick diet when I'm just waiting to hear if I passed the latest part of the screening process.  I should have 2-4 weeks to clean up my diet before the PT test and physical, if I get that far.


----------



## LazyByNature (Feb 16, 2004)

Monday (2-16-2004):
I'm starting a new training program today.  I was looking for inoframtion on how to increase push-up reps and came across a pre-navy seal training routine.  I am not sure how authentic it is, but it looks OK and provides a good running schedule which I really need.   It covers 16 weeks of training and gets you up to 30 miles per week along with push-ups, sit-ups, pull-ups, and dips.   I don't think that I've got 16 weeks until the initial PT test, but I defintely have 16 weeks until I possibly get in.  I have modified it a little bit because I am ahead in push-ups, sit-ups, and pull-ups but behind in running.  What I do may be different than what is called for.

Week 1: 
push-ups:   5sets 20reps
sit-ups:  5 sets 20 reps
pull-ups: 4 sets 5 reps
run:   1.25 miles in 12:04
My running was very slow and short, the program calls for a 2 mile run.   I just took 12 days off of running to heal my shins.  It worked and I had no shin pain, but it was cold this morning and I didn't have the same endurance I had 2 weeks ago.


----------



## LazyByNature (Feb 17, 2004)

Tuesday (2-17-2004):
5 miles on the bike in 17 minutes plus some stretching.

This new program calls for M-W-F work-outs until week 5 when I add another day of running.


----------



## LazyByNature (Feb 18, 2004)

Wednesday (2-18-2004):

I'm starting to get disgusted about my lack of progress in my running program.  I took it slow so that I wouldn't get hurt but I got hurt anyway.   I just can't seem to get my endurance and speed where it needs to be.   I got new insols yesterday and run on them for the first time this morning.  I can really feel how they are re-positioning my feet and hopefully they will help.  

Push-ups:  5 sets 20 reps
Sit-ups:      5 sets 20 reps
Pull-ups:     5 sets 5 reps (only 3 on 5th set)
Run:   1.25 miles (no walking) in 12:10

Taking Thursday off.


----------



## LazyByNature (Feb 20, 2004)

Friday (2-20-2004):

Took Thursday off b/c  one of my daughters had tubes put in her ears.  Minor and fast, but still a surgery.

Push-ups:    5 sets 20 reps
Sit-ups:        5 sets 20 reps
Pull-ups:       5 sets 5 reps
Run:           1.5 miles in 13:58 with no pain. 

Waiting to hear from the FBI is a real P.I.T.A.  Doubts are starting to creap into my mind am I'm wondering more and more if its really worth it.  I'll have to take a big pay cut, be away from my family for 4 months, sell my house, and buy a new house where ever they send me.  Its a job that I really want, but ...


----------



## LazyByNature (Feb 23, 2004)

Monday (2-23-2004):

On Friday I found out that I did not pass the FBI phase 2 testing.  That sucks but now I don't have to worry about moving and the other stuff mentioned before.   I really don't like being turned down, but I'm kind of relieved too.  Of course my diet went to hell again this weekend.

I like the new training routine that I've started so I'm going to keep at it.  These exercises don't hurt my shoulder like weights did and I'm seeing results.  Plus the running part is a real challenge and I need something to challenge me right now.

I'm starting to take glutamine and creatine again since there's no physical in my future.   Probably 5 grams of creatine and 20 grams (10+5+5) of glutamine per day.

Push-ups: 5 sets 20 
Sit-ups:     5 sets 20
Pull-ups:    5 sets of 5 (only 4 on 5th set)
Run:  0.75 mile in 7 minutes (just didn't feel like it and I cramped up alittle).


----------



## LazyByNature (Feb 27, 2004)

Wednesday (2-25-2004):
Push-ups: 5 sets 20
Sit-ups: 5 sets 20
Pull-ups: 5 sets of 5
Didn't run today.  I'm reducing my running for the time being.

Friday (2-27-2004):
Push-ups: 5 sets 20
Sit-ups: 5 sets 20
Pull-ups: 5 sets of 5
No run.   Its cold and wet here and I don't like to run on the indoor track.  Maybe Monday.

My protein and glutamine arrived yesterday so I can start my supplements again.


----------



## LazyByNature (Mar 2, 2004)

Monday (3-1-2004):
Push-ups:   6 sets of 20
Sit-ups:       6 sets of 20
Pull-ups:      6 sets of 5

No cardio, no motativation.   Its starting to get warm so I plan on running when its in the 60s in the morning.


----------



## LazyByNature (Mar 3, 2004)

Wednesday (3-3-2004):

Push-ups:  6 sets of 20
Sit-ups: 6 sets of 20
Pull-ups:  6 sets of 5
Ran 3/4 of a mile

I'm thinking of doing legs on Fridays instead of running and keep running on Mondays and Wednesdays.


----------



## LazyByNature (Mar 9, 2004)

Monday (3-8-2004):

Took Friday off to take care of family responsibilities.

Monday's workout:
Push-ups:    5 sets of 25
Sit-ups:        5 sets of 25
Pull-ups:       5 sets of 6
Elliptical:      11 minutes

Too cold (for me)  to run outside.  I'm starting to see/feel results from this program.  It's not a BB program so I don't expect to gain a lot of muscle mass, but my arms really seem to be getting bigger and stronger.  My triceps were burning during the push-ups big time.   I will be starting dips in a couple of weeks and it will be interesting to see what develops.  

The Georgia warm weather tease is over now and there won't be any more 75 degree days for a while.  I just don't want to run when it below 60 degrees and at 8am is below 60.

My diet sucks.   Reeses now has a big easter bunny with peanut butter and I'm already hooked on the peanut butter eggs.  Plus Costco has cheesecake.


----------



## LazyByNature (Mar 11, 2004)

Thursday (3-11-2004):
Skipped Wednesday b/c I had to take the kids to school.

Push-up:  5 sets of 25
Sit-ups: 5 sets of 25
Pull_ups:  5 sets of 6
Elliptical : 15 minutes (still too cold outside in the morning to run)


----------



## LazyByNature (Mar 12, 2004)

Friday (3-12-2004):
Since I did PK yesterday I only did 20 minutes on the elliptical and some stretching.


----------



## LazyByNature (Mar 16, 2004)

Monday (3-15-2004)
push-ups:   5 sets of 25
sit-ups:       5 sets of 25
pull-ups:     5 sets of 6
ran 3/4 of a mile in 6:53.  I hate running

I'm starting another attempt to rein in my diet and cut out the sugar, except for my morning 1-2 cups of coffee.  I looked back at some records I kept last year.  In September I was 162 lbs at 18.2% bodyfat and now (after 3 weeks of poor eating) I'm 173 lbs at 17.5% bodyfat.  I didn't realize the progress that I've made.   I guess I also concentrate on the negatives, like the flab hanging over my belt.  Another 15 lbs more muscle and 15 lbs less fat and I'll reach my goal of 175lbs at 9% bodyfat.


----------



## Willywig (Mar 16, 2004)

*Congrats*

Congrats on the Training....

I will be taking the PT in a week or so... I feel your pain on the 1.5 mile run... My weak point also...

Good luck with it... You should try again next year


----------



## LazyByNature (Mar 17, 2004)

Thanks Willy and good luck with the PT, especially the 1.5.

I'm done with the agent dream, I'll be too old before I can try again.  But life goes on and I've got other challenges to pursue.


----------



## LazyByNature (Mar 17, 2004)

If I had a brain I might be dangerous.  I left my gym bag next to the back door this morning and here I am at work in sweats and a tee shirt and I'm not going to make it to the gym today either.


----------



## LazyByNature (Mar 18, 2004)

Thursday (3-18-2004):

Same 'ol same 'ol
Push-ups:   5 sets of 25
Sit-ups:       5 sets of 25
Pull-ups:      5 sets of 6
Elliptical Machine:  12 minutes

Tomorrow:  Legs   (I'm gonna be so sore this weekend)


----------



## LazyByNature (Mar 19, 2004)

Friday (3-19-2004):
Legs today (first time in a long time)
Squats:  95lbs x 10, 115lbs x 10, 135lbs x 7 ( I don't feel confortable with the squat form)
Leg Press: 270lbs x 10, 360lbsx10, 270lbs x 10
Leg Curl: 70lbs x 10, 90lbs x 7, 90lbs x 7
Leg Extensions (one leg): 50lbs x 10, 60lbsx 7, 50lbs x 10

Tried to run after w/o.  Not good, my quads never loosened up and I will never try to run after working my legs again.

My numbers are really bad, 174.5 lbs at 18.3% body fat.  I guess I've had a really bad week.


----------



## LazyByNature (Mar 24, 2004)

Wednesday (3-22-2004):

I just can't get to the gym on a normal schedule anymore.   Missed Monday due to family responsibilities.  My legs hurt so bad this weekend.  Hopefully that won't happen this weekend.  I tipped the scale at 176 this morning.  I'm getting way fat.

Push-ups:  5 sets of 25 (last set only 20)
Sit-ups:  5 sets of 25
Pull-ups: 3 sets of 8
Elliptical:  15 minutes


----------



## LazyByNature (Mar 26, 2004)

Friday (3-26-2004):

Push-ups: 5 sets of 25
Sit-ups: 5 sets of 25
Pull-ups: 3 sets of 8

Squats:  95# x 10, 115# x 10, 135# x 4
Leg Press:  270# x 10, 10, 10
Seated leg curl:  70# x 10, 90# x 10
Leg Extensions (1 leg):  50# x 10, 10

I'm going to alter my workout to a 2 week cycle.  Week 1 I will perform my normal push-ups/sit-ups/pull-ups and in week 2 I will work with free weights.
Mon:  Chest & tri
Wed:  Back & bi
Fri:  Legs

I will run or do the elliptical machine on Mon and Wed.


----------



## LazyByNature (Mar 29, 2004)

Monday (3-29-2004):

Back to the weights!!
Bench Press:  95lbs X 10, 135lbs X 10, 155lbs X 10, 175lbs X 3
DB Press:  40lbs X 10, 50lbs X 10, 55lbs X 8
Inclined DB Press:  40lbs X 10, 50lbs X 4, 40lbs X 10
Lying Tri Extensions:  20lbs X 15, 25lbs X 10, 30lbs X 10
Cable Push-downs: 8 plates X 10, 10 plates X 10, 7

Elliptical 15 minutes.

I was very surprised on the amount of weight that I was able to lift,  especially on the bench press.  I guess that the push-ups helped more than I realized in the strength area.


----------



## LazyByNature (Mar 31, 2004)

Wednesday (3-31-2004)

Pull-ups:  9, 6
Pull-downs: 10plates X 10, 12 plates X 6, 11plates X 6
DB Rows:  40# X 10, 50# X 10, 60# X 10
Standing DB Curls: 25# X 10, 30# X 10
Standing DB Hammer Curls: 25# X 10, 30# X 10
Elliptical Machine: 7 minutes.  

178 lbs @ 18.6% body fat.  I really need to drop this fat.  Its getting out of control.  Although since September I've gained a total of 16 lbs with only 4 pounds of it being fat.


----------



## LazyByNature (Mar 31, 2004)

Wednesday (3-31-2004)

Pull-ups:  9, 6
Pull-downs: 10plates X 10, 12 plates X 6, 11plates X 6
DB Rows:  40# X 10, 50# X 10, 60# X 10
Standing DB Curls: 25# X 10, 30# X 10
Standing DB Hammer Curls: 25# X 10, 30# X 10
Elliptical Machine: 7 minutes.  

178 lbs @ 18.6% body fat.  I really need to drop this fat.  Its getting out of control.  Although since September I've gained a total of 16 lbs with only 4 pounds of it being fat.


----------



## jokbc52 (Mar 31, 2004)

in what time do u have to run the mile and a half in???


----------



## LazyByNature (Apr 2, 2004)

The FBI has set the maximun time for the 1.5 mile run around 12:24.   That's not too bad considering its a 8 minute mile pace.

I didn't pass the phase 2 part of the application process so I'm out of the running and haven't been running for the last 6 weeks.  I'll probably pick it up again once it warms up.  I just don't like to run outside when its below 60 degrees.


----------



## LazyByNature (Apr 2, 2004)

Friday (4-1-2004):

Squats: 115lbs X 10, 135lbs X 8, 135lbs X 8
Leg Press:  270lbs X 10, 320lbs X 8, 320lbs X 6
Stiff-leg dead lifts:  95lbs X 10, 95lbs X 10
1-leg extensions: 70lbs X 6, 7, 5

I'm starting to feel more comfortable squating.  Once I get the form down I'll start adding weight.

Next week I'm back to push-ups, pull-ups, sit-ups, and I'm going add dips.  I'm going to keep this every-other-week schedule and see what results I get after a couple of months.


----------



## jokbc52 (Apr 2, 2004)

Thats faster than what the Illinois state police require thats why i was wondering.  Its still not like you really have to try all that hard to run a mile and a half in 12:27.  But good luck with trying to pass phase two.  Im not quite sure what it consistes of but good luck with everything.


----------



## LazyByNature (Apr 5, 2004)

Monday (4-5-2004):
Push-ups:  6 sets of 25 reps
Sit-up:  6 sets of 25 reps
Pull-ups: 5 sets of 6 reps
Dips: 5 sets of 5 reps     These hurt my bad shoulder a little.  Will need to watch and progress slowly so as to avoid injury.

Bike:  2.2 miles in approx 8 minutes.  Wanted to do more but I got bored and my legs became a little tired.  I'm lazy you know.


----------



## LazyByNature (Apr 7, 2004)

Wednesday (4-7-2004):
Push-ups:  6 sets of 25 reps
Sit-ups: 6 sets of 25 reps
Pull-ups: 6 sets of 6
Dips: 3 sets of 5   * These have hurt my shoulder and I am not doing them anymore
Crunches: 2 sets of 20
Elliptical machine: 15 minutes


----------



## LazyByNature (Apr 9, 2004)

Friday (4-9-2004)

Push-ups: 6 sets of 25
Sit-ups: 6 sets of 25
Pull-ups: 6 sets of 6

Squats:  135lbs X 7, 135lbs X 8, 135lbs X 6
Too lazy to complete my leg routine.

175lbs.  I'll check my bf tonight.


----------



## LazyByNature (Apr 12, 2004)

Monday (4-12-2004)

Bench Press:  135lbs X 7, 155lbs X 6, 165lbs X 6, 175lbs X 6, 185lbs X 3
DB Press: 50lbs X 10, 55lbs X 10, 60lbs X 7
Inclined DB Press: 50lbs X 6, 50lbs X 6

French Curls: 65lbs X 10, 65lbs X 6
Push-downs: 8plates X 10, 10plates X 5, 9plates X 7

Elliptical:  15 minutes

175lbs @ 18.6% bodyfat --> My BF measurements seem to be very inconsistent at this point.  I haven't been measuring that much and I need to be more procedural about it.


----------



## LazyByNature (Apr 13, 2004)

Tuesday (4-13-2004)

Can't make it to the gym on Wed. or Thurs. so I'm doing back and bi's today.  

I lost my gloves last week and my tender little hands are hurting so I did not do a complete workout.  

I'm going to try to increase the amount of cardio that I do because I really don't want to tighten up my diet anymore.  

Pull-ups: 10, 6
Pull-downs: 12 plates X 6, 5
chins (palms facing each other): 4, 4
DB rows: 60lbs X 10, 65lbs X 10, 65lbs X 10
elliptical machine: 20 minutes


----------



## LazyByNature (Apr 19, 2004)

Thursday (4-15-2004)
20 minutes on the elliptical

Friday (4-16-2004)
30 minutes elliptical
sit-ups: 1 set of 50
push-ups: 1 set of 40   

Monday (4-19-2004)
push-ups:   6 sets of 30 reps
sit-ups:   6 sets  of 35 reps
pull-up:  6 sets of 7 reps (only got 6 on last set)
30 minutes on elliptical machine, 4,648 strides(155 strides per minute), 140 avg heart rate, 403 calories burned


----------



## LazyByNature (Apr 20, 2004)

Tuesday (4-20-2004)
30 minutes elliptical
strides 4,671
avg. speed  155.7 strides/minute
avg. heart rate  138
calories 419.8

The heart rate was lower because I didn't do any PT or drink any coffee before I started so it took a little while to get my heart rate up.  I usually keep it at 145 bpm.

173 lbs this morning.


----------



## LazyByNature (Apr 21, 2004)

Wednesday (4-21-2004)
Pushups:  6 sets of 30 reps
Sit-ups: 6 sets of 35 reps
Pull-ups: 6 sets of 7 reps

Elliptical machine:  20 minutes
strides 3,025
avg. speed 151 strides/minute
avg. heart rate: 143
calories 258.4


----------



## LazyByNature (Apr 22, 2004)

Thursday (4-22-2004)

Elliptical machine 30 minutes
strides 4,727
avg. speed 157 strides/minute
avg. heart rate: 140
calories 418.3

I really need to start running again, but I think that I'll wait a couple of more weeks because I want to strengthen my shin to prevent shin splints.


----------



## LazyByNature (May 13, 2004)

Thursday (5-13-2004)

Wow, I haven't posted here for a while.  Still working out, but I've dropped Wednesdays because I haven't been able to keep the same level of intensity and performance.  Getting old I guess.

I plan on doing the following:
Monday/Thursday --> pushups, situps, pullups, and arms
Tuesday/Friday --> Cardio, either 30 minutes on the elliptical or 1.5 miles running depending on my mood that day.

Thursday's w/o
Push-ups:  30,30,30,20
Sit-ups: 50, 50, 30
Pull-ups: 8,8,6
French Curls: 65 lbs X 10, 9
Standing BD curls: 30 lbs X 10, 7


----------



## LazyByNature (May 18, 2004)

Monday (5-17-2004)
Push-ups:  30, 30, 30, 30
Sit-ups:  35, 35, 35
Pull-ups: 8, 8, 8
Standing DB Curls: 35lbs X 10, 30lbs X 8
Standing Hammer DB Cursl: 35lbs X 6, 30lbs X 7

Weighed in at 174 lbs

Tuesday (5-18-2004)
Elliptical:  30 minutes
    strides:  5,374  (179 strides/minute)
    avg heart rate:  142
    calories: 443.8


----------



## LazyByNature (May 24, 2004)

Thursday (5-20-2004)
Push-ups: 30, 30, 30, 20
Sit-ups: 50, 40, 30
Pull-ups: 10, 8, 6
French Curls: 65lbs X 10, 8
Lying Tri Ext: 30lbs X 10, 25lbs X 10
Push-downs: 10 plates X 5, 8 plates X 10, 7

elliptical machine  10 minutes
strides:  1,846
avg. heart:  148 bpm
calories:  147


Monday (5/24/2004)
Bench:  135lbs X 6, 155lbs X 6, 175lbs X 3, 185lbs X 2, 185 lbs X 2 --> no spotter so I didn't push it.
Flat DB press: 50lbs X 10, 55lbs X 10, 60lbs X 10, 65lbs X 5
Lying Tri Ext:  25lbs X 15, 30lbs X 10
push-downs: 9 plates X 15, 7


----------



## LazyByNature (May 25, 2004)

Tuesday (5-25-2004)

Started running again.  Hopefully I'll have a better outcome this time. 

Ran 1/2 mile in 4 minutes.  I'm starting with short distances and shooting for a 8 minute mile pace.
Elliptical:  30 minutes
strides: 5,342
avg. heart rate:  155 bpm
calories:   440


----------



## LazyByNature (May 28, 2004)

Wednesday (5-26-2004)

I hit the wall, er, the wall hit me this morning.

My first set of pull-ups caused intense pain  in my neck/shoulder.  Well, it Friday now and the pain is still there.  I've been living with the heating pad for the last couple of days.  I iced it right after it happened too.

How the hell can pull-ups cause this much pain?  There wasn't any jerking.  I didn't hit anything.  It sucks.

Maybe I'll run on Tuesday, but I'm going to take next week off from any PT exercise.


----------

